# Browning BAR floorplate won't close



## 44magpastor (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi guys.  I recently bought a new Browning BAR Lightweight Stalker in 270.  Yesterday, I released the floorplate and detached the magazine for the first time.  After reattaching the magazine, I can't get the floorplate to close.  

I thought that maybe I had not attached it properly, but I only see one way it can be done.  

If you leave the magazine out, the plate closes perfectly. 

Any thoughts would be appreciated.  I think it is something simple, but I'm stuck.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 27, 2012)

Try taking the magazine in and out and trying to close it. Sounds like it isn't seating well. Or hold the bolt back (gun not loaded of course) and see if will close. It could be it's not the correct magazine or an aftermarket.


----------



## watermedic (Nov 27, 2012)

If it closed before, it is something you have done wrong. keep trying, you will get it. Dont force it or you will damage something.


----------



## Early-14 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Early-14*

I think there may be recesses in the bottom of the reciever that the mag housing must fit into.  If the mag housing has not been seated right in the recesses, the flour plate will not close.  You will be able to see better if you remove the bolt first.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Nov 27, 2012)

As Early 14 stated ... there is a small projection on the bottom of the mag itself.... that projection fits into a slot at the trigger end of the floor plate...


----------



## 44magpastor (Nov 28, 2012)

Got it done.

To fit correctly, it must be snapped in on both ends of the magazine.  You fit the lip into a recessed area until it clicks. Then you push in the other end until it clicks as well.


----------

